# help need help please



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

there was this really inapropriet guy how do i contact a adminastrator


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> there was this really inapropriet guy how do i contact a adminastrator


They will see it.. not to worry, just ignore.. I reported it also.


----------

